# EN: What have you done / been doing? / What did you do?



## breizh

Good afternoon, 

I am trying to figure out the difference between "what have you done lately ?" and "What have you been doing lately?" but I have no real clue. Is the difference only a question of register or is there a real difference of meaning ? 

In the same way, can I say indifferently "How many countries have you visited lately?" and "How many countries have you been visiting lately?". is the second sentence good ? Does it implies the person is still on a trip around the world ?

Is it correct to say "I have been playing tennis lately ?" and is there some difference with "I have played tennis lately". 

I know that the present perfect continuous is used mainly to emphasize activity instead of the result of an action, achievement : in "Tom has been drinking the wine" the fact that there is or not some wine left is not so important as the activity of drinking wine, whereas in "Tom has drunk the wine" there is an emphasis on the result : there is no wine left.

But with "lately", it seems to be different. Could you help me please ?

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Mezzofanti

> A. "what have you done lately ?" B. "What have you been doing lately?"
> 
> A. "I have played tennis lately". B. "I have been playing tennis lately ?"



All of the above sentences are good English, but in each case A _might_ apply to only a single act or game of tennis, whereas B necessarily alludes to several acts or games of tennis.

Hence in the case of...



> A. "How many countries have you visited lately?" B. "How many countries have you been visiting lately?".


...the distinction is slimmer as the "how many" already implies that more than one country has been visited. However, even in this example, B suggests that _more _countries have been visited. One would use B if the person addressed was known to have visited quite a large number of countries recently, or was a habitual globe-trotter.

The continuous present perfect thus comes into play when a person has repeatedly done the same thing. Of itself it carries no implication that he is still doing it.


----------



## breizh

Mezzofanti, thank you ! 

So, thanks to your explanations, I think I understand that if you say :

A- "I've played tennis lately"

 you mean you have played only once or twice but not too repeatedly, it has not been a habit. You're not focusing on the activity itself.

B- "I've been playing tennis (a lot) lately" 

you want to say you have been doing that quite a lot and in a repeated way. There is a focus on the activity itself.

In the same way, to the question :

A- "What have you done lately?" one could answer  "I have applied to a new job ; I have taken an important exam..."

B- "what have you been doing lately?", you could emphasize on a certain activity that you have been doing a lot or without interruption (perhaps you have just taken the exam or maybe you are still working hard, it is not central here) : "I've been working hard for my exams"

Concerning the last sentences, I understand that if you focus on the fact that the person you are talking to is a globe-trotter, the sentence with the present perfect continuous is ok.

Is that correct ? Thank you very much again !


----------



## Mezzofanti

That looks very accurate to me, Breizh. Allow me to say that your English is quite outstanding !


----------



## geostan

This is a tough question as the distinction does not exist in French.

Without overanalyzing it too much, I would say that the following examples are not sentences that I would say:

I have played tennis lately. (even though the question _What have you done lately_? sounds perfectly normal.)

How many countries have you been visiting lately?

Somehow, the adverb _lately_ does not fit with the first example. In the second example, the use of _How many countries_, which requires a specific answer, does not fit with the idea that you may be continuing to visit other countries.

Another point is that when using _lately_ with the present perfect continuous, I tend to place it at the head of the sentence, rather than at the end. But that might just be a personal preference.

Lately I've been playing tennis.

I suppose I've confused you more than I've helped.

As a side note, I have a similar problem when translating a present perfect continuous into French.


----------



## Mezzofanti

On reflection I think that I use "lately" almost exclusively in questions and negations, replacing it by "recently" in affirmations. I agree with Geostan that if "lately" does find its way into an affirmative sentence it feels happier at the beginning than at the end. However this seems to be separate from the main point raised by Breizh about the conditions justifying or requiring use of thepresent perfect continuous.


----------



## breizh

Yes, the use of the present perfect continuous is very difficult because as Geostan put it, the distinction does not exist in French. The translation is a real task ! 

How would you translate the following questions ?

A- "What have you done lately ?" 

B- "What have you been doing lately?" 

My try : 

A- "Qu'as-tu fait (de neuf/de beau) ces derniers temps ?"

B- "Qu'est-ce qui t'as occupé ces derniers temps ?" 

Could it be close to the slight difference in English if ever there is one ?


----------



## geostan

There have been many posts on this subject. Here is one of them.
FR: I’ve been sneezing all morning


----------



## sclubusher

Hi There

Voila j'aprend par moi-même l'anglais que j'adore tant ..

Mais voila j'aurais une petite questions

Quand ont utilise "What Have you Been doing ?"

je prend une situation

-What Have you been doing ?
(Que faisais-tu ?)

- I've been Waiting for you .
(Je t'atendais)


!C'est une action qui vien de se terminer ou bien une action passé qui continu toujour

Merci de m'aider à ce sujet car je ne trouve pas de post dans ce forum qui parle du Past perfect continuous

Lookin' forward to hearing From you soon !


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour Sclubusher, 

Le *present *perfect continous peut signifier les deux choses :
I have been living in Poland since I was born. 
J'habite en Pologne depuis que je suis né.
L'action dans le present perfect est encore efectuée, j'habite tout le temps en Pologne.

I have been waiting for you for three hours did you get lost?
Je t'attendais trois heures, t-es-tu perdu ? 
Ici l'action vient de se terminer. 

Donc, tout dépend du contexte. 

PS : je ne sais pas si mes traductions en français sont bonnes... correction seront bienvenues !


----------



## geostan

There have been posts on this very subject.

When there is a time expression, there is no problem.

Depuis combien de temps travailles-tu ici?
Je travaille ici depuis cinq ans.

The problem arises when there is no time expression, as in the example you quoted.

Qu'as-tu fait? can translate two different ideas:

What did you do? and What have you been doing?  French does not have a special structure to accommodate the second English question. The only thing I can say is that when we use the present perfect progressive/continuous, we are dwelling on the action itself, not on its duration.

Person A sees a pile of leaves on his neighbour's lawn and asks:

_What have you been doing? _He might hear the answer: _I've been mowing/raking the lawn._ He is not interested in how long it took, merely in what he was doing, knowing the result which exists in the present.

As far as I've been able to determine, there is no way in French to make this distinction.


----------



## sclubusher

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, j'aimerais savoir , car j'ai regardé une vidéo où des interviewers demandent aux gens ce qu'ils ont fait ce matin.

Et j'aimerais savoir la difference en fait entre :

"What have you done this morning?" 


"What have you been doing this morning?" 

Je sais que si ont pose cette question , c'est que la matiné n'est pas encore fini.


Merci pour votre aide


----------



## franc 91

Dans le premier cas, ce que vous avez fait est terminé (en principe) mais nous sommes encore dans la matinée.
Dans le deuxième cas, ce que vous faites a pris toute la matinée et (en principe) ce n'est pas forcément terminé. Le temps continu s'étale dans le temps comme une tache d'huile sur la nappe.


----------



## sclubusher

Merci franc 91 pour votre message ...


Et est-que vous pourriez me faire un exemple de chaque s'il vous plaît pour que cela soit bie nencrer dans ma t^te afin que je puisse vraiment distinguer le "What have you done this morning?"  & le "What have you been doing this morning?" 



Merci encore


----------



## franc 91

C'est comme toujours - ça dépend de ce que l'on veut dire - en fonction de la nature de la tâche accomplie et la façon que l'on la conçoit. S'il s'agit d'un travail qui a pu être terminé au cours de la matinée  - I have done that (je n'ai pas précisé quand je l'ai fait mais j'ai dit que c'est fait); s'il s'agit d'un travail qui prends du temps - j'ai passé ma matinée (ou une bonne partie de la matinée) en train de le faire et il se peut bien que ce ne soit pas fini - I've been doing that all morning.


----------



## tolearn

oui.la première phrase vous avez terminé le travail,mais dans la seconde vous ne l'avez pas fini même eu memont oû l'autre personne arrive et vous pose la question.


----------



## moustic

Autrement dit :
What have you done ? - s'intéresse au résultat.
What have you been doing ? - s'intéresse à l'activité

Si on regarde des réponses possibles, on le voit mieux :
What have you done? - I have repaired my bike. (voilà mon vélo marche maintenant)
What have you been doing ? - I have been repairing my bike. (je suis couvert de graisse, mon vélo est en pièces détachées ...)


----------



## lualua

Sorry, it is belated, I get involved in thread.

J'aimerais savoir par rapport à 'exemple de geostan :

_Person A sees a pile of leaves on his neighbour's lawn and asks:

What have you been doing? He might hear the answer: I've been mowing/raking the lawn. He is not interested in how long it took, merely in what he was doing, knowing the result which exists in the present._

Est-ce que nous pourrions dire :  What have you done ? 
dans cette situation et qu'est-ce que cela signifirais ?

Avec le present perfect continuous, j'ai appris qu'on s'interessait aussi à la durée,non ?  

A Big thanks for your help


----------



## Oddmania

Bonjour,

On utilise souvent la forme progressive lorsqu'il reste une trace, une empreinte d'une action passée.

Si vous rencontrez un ami, et que vous sentez qu'il sent l'alcool, vous pourrez dire _Yek! You've been drinking!_ Ici, l'empreinte passée qui perdure, c'est l'odeur. C'est un petit peu la même chose avec le tas de feuilles.

Avec la forme progressive, on laisse un commentaire, peut-être un peu agacé : _Mais qu'est-que tu as fais ici ?!_

La forme simple est plus neutre, et je trouve qu'elle sonnerait un peu bizarre ici (enfin, je ne suis pas natif). Un peu comme si on disait _Qu'as-tu fais ?_ d'un ton calme et posée (ça serait un peu inquiétant en français en tous cas  ).En disant _What have you done?_ on s'intéresse plus au résultat et aux conséquences qu'à l'action elle-même.

D'ailleurs, j'entends souvent _What have you done_ dans des thrillers, où un témoin prend un meurtrier sur le fait et lui dit _Mais... Qu'est-ce que tu as fais... ?_ (sous-entendu : ton acte va avoir de lourdes conséquences).


----------



## lualua

Merci Oddmania.

Moi aussi j'ai entendu dans une série :

X découvre que son copain Y est mort est dit à la personne qui la tué : 

_What have you done ?_ (et pas d'un ton neutre)

Donc on pourrait soit :

_What have you done  ou What have you been doing ?_


----------



## Thomas1

Si le résultat d'une action est plus important, on utilise le present  perfect simple :
What have you done?
I've split the milk.

Si on se concentre plus sur l'action même qui a mené à tel ou tel  résultat, on utilise le present perfect continuous :
[Someone looks exhausted, sweaty and hot]
Why are you so hot?
I've been running.

Dans l'exemple où quelqu'un a tué Y, c'est le résultat qui nous  intéresse vraiment, donc 'What have you done?'


----------



## dratuor

If you say 'what have you been doing?' you expect do get a list of what the person did and the consequences aren't seen as important. Therefore asking to murderer 'What have you been doing' would be perfectly fine in a discussion between psychopaths!


----------



## sclubusher

Hello Everybody ! 

Je réouvre se topic, qui est génial   car j'ai une petite hésitation qui m'est survenu.
Voilà, je voulais dire à une amie, en Anglais, "Q_u'à tu fais ce week end ?"_
Et j'hésite entre :

 "W_hat have you done this WE?_"
"_What have you been doing this WE_?"

Je sais que les deux sont possibles, mais pourriez-vous me dire quelle est la différence entre elles s'il vous plaît ?

Merci Beaucoup

Have a nice WE you all


----------



## franc 91

What have you done? would refer to something specific and that it is finished whereas - what have you been doing? is more vague - qu'est-ce que vous avez fait pour occuper votre week-end?


----------



## moustic

Personally, I'd say: What did you do this weekend?


----------



## geostan

_*What have you done?*_ does indeed imply that the activity has come to an end. *What have you been doing?* suggests that in some way you can detect the results of the activity. For instance,

You see a pile of leaves and say to a neighbour _*I see you've been raking leaves*_.  You smell cigarette smoke on a youngster and ask  *Have you been smoking?*

You see a number of items you do not recognize on your credit card statement and ask your son:  _*Have you been using my credit card? *_

This may not be the only use of the continuous tense, but it is an important one.

Cheers!


----------



## L'Inconnu

The present perfect continuous is used to describe activities that began in the past, but still continue in the present. More precisely, a fixed duration or an exact time that the activity began is specified. 

"I have been studying _for an hour_ now."
"I have been playing chess _since 2009_." 

However, English speakers avoid using the continuous mode of the present perfect when the main verb is <to have> or <to be>. 

"We have been _having_ this car since 2005." 
"We have had this car since 2005."

"He has been _being_ king for 5 years now."
"He has been king for 5 years now."



In regards to your examples: 

(Q1)"What have you done lately?"
(Q2)"What have you been doing lately?"

(Q1) is something your boss might ask you, as it implies completed actions. It could also be phrased:

"What have you _accomplished_ lately?" "Which assignments have you _completed_ recently?"

(Q2) will more likely refer to your leisurely activities. It implies that they are still _ongoing_ or current. However, colloquial American English would be the following:

"What have you been _up to_ lately?"

It seems to me that the question is phrased in the continuous mode of the present perfect, except Americans have an odd habit of substituting <up to> for the verb <doing>. 


In regards to your answers:

(A1)"I have played tennis lately"
(A2)"I have been playing tennis lately."

If we want to stress that we've been playing very often and we expect to keep on playing more in the future we would answer:

"Lately, I_ ha__ve been playing_ a lot of tennis. I'm going to play again next Sunday."

If we only played a few games and we don't expect to play again in the near future, we would more likely use the preterite, in which case we would omit the word <lately> in the response. 

"Well, I _played_ a few games of tennis, but I didn't like it all that much."


----------



## Adnil01

Thank you moustic :  bien expliqué, now I understand.


----------



## sclubusher

@Moustic, interessant, pourquoi dirait tu plutôt : " What did you do this weekend" alors qu'il n'est pas encore terminé et que la personne est susceptible de faire encore plein de chose ?
Après ça depends peut-être de l'EB et l'EA ? Car ces derniers utilisent plutôt le preterit.
Mais la meilleur forme, ne serait pas plutôt " What have you done this Week ?"  
(Sachant que l'on pose cette question le Dimanche en début d'après midi)


----------



## moustic

Ah oui, je partais du principe que le WE était terminé.

Evidemment, si on pose la question le dimanche midi :
What have you done (so far) this weekend? - je m'attends à ce que la personne me donne la liste des activités / tâches accomplies. = I've mended my bike....
What have you been doing this weekend? - la personne me racontera à quoi elle a occupé son temps (pas forcément des choses achevées). = I've been mending my bike.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec Moustic : si le week-end est terminé, je préfère aussi _What did you do this weekend?_

P.S.: Que signifient EB et EA ?


----------



## franc 91

English British and English American - j'imagine


----------



## L'Inconnu

"Q_u'à tu fais ce week end ?"_
"What did you do this weekend?"

Here, the perception is that the action is completed, and it has little bearing on the present. If, on the other hand, the weekend is still not finished and weekend activities are continuing, then I would say:

"What have you been doing this weekend?"

Note that <this weekend> can be understand as the weekend just past. Namely, today is Monday and the question refers to what the person did the last two days before.


----------



## Chimel

Un fil très intéressant! 

Pour nous aider, nous francophones, à distinguer le PP simple et continuous, ne pourrait-on pas dire que le continuous s'impose en tout cas lorsque le locuteur veut exprimer une certaine *nuance affective *(critique, colère, indignation, bonheur...) alors que le PP simple est plus "neutre"? En effet, puisque le continuous met l'accent sur l'activité, sur le processus et non sur le résultat factuel et tangible, c'est souvent, me semble-t-il, pour insister sur la manière dont cette activité est subjectivement perçue (agréable ou non, longue, ennuyeuse...). Cf.
- You've been drinking! (implique un reproche)
- I've been doing the laundry alone! (critique, agacement)
- We've been swimming all day (implique qu'on a pris du plaisir à le faire)
- Have you been using my credit card? (cf. Geostan) (question agacée)

Ça ne marche pas toujours: la différence entre "What have you done?" (plutôt une liste d'activités) et "What have you been doing?" (plutôt une manière de passer le temps, mais sans nécessairement une connotation affective) devient beaucoup plus fine et difficile à percevoir, pour moi en tout cas. Mais si au moins nous réussissons à bien utiliser le PP continuous quand il y a une certaine émotion ou subjectivité dans la phrase, c'est déjà ça!

Ou bien je suis à côté de la plaque?


----------



## Enjay

G'day all
I don't have a problem with the English answers - I just can't understand the question! (in post #23)



> "Q_u'à tu fais ce week end ?"_



Could someone please explain this construction? (I hesitate to ask ...  but is it "Qu'as-tu fait ce week-end?" in a more colloquial style?)

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

It should definitely be_ Qu'as-tu fait ce week-end ?_ (The other spelling is just plain wrong.)


----------



## Keith Bradford

Non, Chimel, tu n'es pas totalement à côté de la plaque mais je trouve que l'idée de la nuance affective est secondaire. Le concept principal est, comme toujours, l'achèvement ou non de l'action.

_What have you done? = qu'est-ce que tu as achevé ?
What have you been doing? = comment as-tu passé ton temps ?

_Ce qui fait que la réponse n'est pas toujours dans le même temps que la question. P.ex.

_What have you done today? - I've been building a wall, and it's three-quarters complete.
What have you been doing today? - I've finished all my Christmas shopping._


----------



## Maître Capello

Keith Bradford said:


> _What have you done? = qu'est-ce que tu as achevé ?_


Depending on context, it could also mean, "My God! What have you done?!" ↔ _Mon Dieu ! Qu'as-tu fait ?!_

That meaning is impossible with the present perfect continuous.


----------



## Keith Bradford

C'est vrai, mais l'émotion peut bien exister avec le passé continu. Dans ce cas, c'est l'émotion d'incrédulité suscitée par la paresse de l'autre ! _"My God! What have you been doing all morning? That job was urgent!"_


----------



## L'Inconnu

I think this would summarize what we have discussed so far about the present perfect. 

I) Activities that began in the past and continue in the present. Normally, use the present perfect continuous, but use the simple present perfect when the main verb is <to be> or <to have>. You can refer to a moment in the past when the activity began, or you can specify the length of time that the activity has been happening up to the present.   

II) Completed actions whose results or consequences are meaningful in the present. Normally, use the simple present perfect, but the present perfect continuous can be used to place more emphasis on the nature of the activity that had been happening. You cannot refer to an earlier time point.


----------



## Chimel

Keith Bradford said:


> Non, Chimel, tu n'es pas totalement à côté de la plaque mais je trouve que l'idée de la nuance affective est secondaire. Le concept principal est, comme toujours, l'achèvement ou non de l'action.



Je vois que tu parles d'achèvement de l'action, et pas de résultat, comme on l'a dit plus haut, et je crois que tu as raison de le faire. Si on raisonne en termes de résultat, on pourrait croire que "Tu as bu!" demande un PP simple parce que l'accent est mis sur le résultat que je constate au moment où je parle (tu es ivre). Or, c'est bien "You have been drinking" parce que l'idée est "Tu as passé ton temps à boire", et pas "Tu as réussi à boire", en quelque sorte, ou "Tu as terminé de boire".

C'est plus clair comme ça pour moi, merci.


----------



## L'Inconnu

Chimel said:


> Si on raisonne en termes de résultat, on pourrait croire que "Tu as bu!" demande un PP simple parce que l'accent est mis sur le résultat que je constate au moment où je parle (tu es ivre). Or, c'est bien "You have been drinking" parce que l'idée est "Tu as passé ton temps à boire"



Dans ce contexte, je choisirais

"You've been drinking!"

Il me semble qu'on met l'accent sur l'activité qui se passe.  Mais, remarque aussi que l'activité n'est pas forcément terminée, et normalement on utilise le present perfect continuous pour les activités qui ont commencé dans le passé mais continuent encore dans le présent.


----------



## L'Inconnu

Chimel said:


> la différence entre "What have you done?" (plutôt une liste d'activités) et "What have you been doing?" (plutôt une manière de passer le temps, mais sans nécessairement une connotation affective) devient beaucoup plus fine et difficile à percevoir



L'idée la plus fondamentale n'est pas forcément l'émotion, mais celle de la continuité. 

''He has done it again!''

Ben oui, cette proposition transmet de l'émotion, mais quand même il faut imaginer que l'on marque les points, et on anticipe qu'il va reussir encore. 

''I have seen that movie three times already.'' 
et je pense à le voir encore dans l'avenir. 

''I saw that movie three times."
Cette une affaire classée.


----------



## sclubusher

Qu'est-ce que j'aime ce forum , beaucoup mieux qu'un simple cours d' Anglais. Merci  pour ce débat très animé et très intéressant


Keith Bradford said:


> Ce qui fait que la réponse n'est pas toujours dans le même temps que la question. P.ex.
> _What have you done today? - I've been building a wall, and it's three-quarters complete.
> What have you been doing today? - I've finished all my Christmas shopping._


J'aimerais savoir, car je ne pensais pas que c'était possible, peut-on faire des question au Present Perfect avec une réponse au Present Perfect Continuous et vice-versa ?
Tout comme l'exemple  de Keith.

Prenons, l'exemple de Keith : sa réponse au Present Perfect Continuous veut dire donc qu'il a passé toute sa journée à construire un mur, (mais sous-entendu, il reste encore un quart du mur à construire) ET si le mur aurait été finis la réponse aurait pu être soit du preterit ou bien present perfect ?

Quant au _What have you been doing today? _comme l'a dit moustic, on s'attends à ce que la personne quelque chose qui n'est pas forcément terminé ou qui  se termine à peine, c'est bien cela ?
Eg :A 13h je demande à ma maman : _What have you been doing today?  et sa réponse pourrait être I've been cleaning (something).
_Cela voudrais dire qu'elle n'a pas encore terminé sinon sa réponse serait au preterit ou au present perfect ( tout dépendra du sentiment de la personne)

Et en écrivant, je remarque donc que ces deux questions sont interchangeable, je veux dire que l'on peut utilisé à tout moment soit "_What have you done today?" & "__What have you been doing today?" __ non ?
_


----------



## L'Inconnu

sclubusher said:


> J'aimerais savoir, car je ne pensais pas que c'était possible, peut-on faire des question au Present Perfect avec une réponse au Present Perfect Continuous et vice-versa?


Oui



> Prenons, l'exemple de Keith : sa réponse au Present Perfect Continuous veut dire donc qu'il a passé toute sa journée à construire un mur, (mais sous-entendu, il reste encore un quart du mur à construire) ET si le mur aurait été finis la réponse aurait pu être soit du preterit ou bien present perfect?
> 
> Quant au _What have you been doing today? _comme l'a dit moustic, on s'attends à ce que la personne fasse quelque chose qui n'est pas forcément terminé ou qui  se termine à peine, c'est bien cela?
> Eg :A 13h je demande à ma maman : _What have you been doing today?  et sa réponse pourrait être I've been cleaning (something)._
> Cela voudrais dire qu'elle n'a pas encore terminé sinon sa réponse serait au preterit ou au present perfect ( tout dépendra du sentiment de la personne)
> 
> Et en écrivant, je remarque donc que ces deux questions sont interchangeable, je veux dire que l'on peut utilisé à tout moment soit "_What have you done today?" & "__What have you been doing today?" __ non ?_


Comme tu viens d'expliquer (très bien en fait) le bon choix dépend de l'interlocuteur. Si la personne qui pose la question s'attend à ce que la tâche ait été finit, il/elle se sert au <present perfect> pour poser la question. Si l'on s'attend à ce que la tâche n'ait pas encore été finit, il/elle se sert au <present perfect continuous> pour poser la question.


----------



## Keith Bradford

sclubusher said:


> ...J'aimerais savoir, ... peut-on faire des questions au Present Perfect avec une réponse au Present Perfect Continuous et vice-versa ? ...



Bien sûr. La personne qui pose la question a une idée en tête (travail terminé ou temps passé) et celle qui répond a le droit de contredire cette attente en donnant la réponse contraire. La grammaire est un outil, non pas une contrainte !



sclubusher said:


> ...ET si le mur aurait été finis la réponse aurait pu être soit du preterit ou bien present perfect ?...



En effet - le prétérit en AE et le present perfect en BE, normalement.


----------



## ericprida

Bonjour, 

Je viens de tomber sur ce fil qui est entrain de devenir une "référence" concernant le PP simple et continuous, c'est super !

J'aimerais éclaircir certains points qui ont été dit, j'aimerais avant tout commencer par l'exemple de Geostan :
« You see a number of items you do not recognize on your credit card statement and ask your son: *Have you been using my credit card?   *

Dans ce cas, on utilise le PP continuous parce que là, on  se focalise sur  l’activité (passé) et/ou parce que j’éprouve un sentiment de colère : mon fils a pris ma carte de crédit et en voyant mon relevé, je vois qu’une somme importante a été débité et par conséquent je  suis en solde négatif et donc en colère contre lui.

Donc là, on utilise : Have you been using my credit card?   
Est-ce que jusqu’ici je ne suis pas à côté de la plaque ?

Mais j’aimerais également savoir,  pouvons-nous utiliser aussi, la question : 
-       What  have you done ? / What have you been doing ?

Pour ma part, on pourrait tout à fait dire les deux :
-       What  have you done ? 
=  Conséquence et résultat de l’action, mon fils à pris la carte de crédit et maintenant je suis en négatif. 
je sais pas comment on va faire pour payer les factures ensuite.

-       What have you been doing ?
=  On s’intéresse à l’activité et à l’empreinte que ça à laissé derrière, donc le fait que mon fils à pris ma carte de crédit alors qu’il n’avait pas le droit et je suis très en colère.


J’espère avoir compris , pourriez-vous me corriger et m’apporter les bonnes réponses si quelque chose ne va pas.

Un grand merci à vous


----------



## jann

ericprida said:


> « You see a number of items you do not recognize on your credit card statement and ask your son: *Have you been using my credit card?   *
> 
> Dans ce cas, on utilise le PP continuous parce que là, on  se focalise sur  l’activité (passé) et/ou parce que j’éprouve un sentiment de colère : mon fils a pris ma carte de crédit et en voyant mon relevé, je vois qu’une somme importante a été débité et par conséquent je  suis en solde négatif et donc en colère contre lui.
> 
> Donc là, on utilise : Have you been using my credit card?
> Est-ce que jusqu’ici je ne suis pas à côté de la plaque ?


Pour moi, ce PPC n'est pas tellement parce que vous êtes fâché, mais parce qu'il s'agit d'une action qui s'étend (ou s'étendait) sur une certaine période et qui s'est reproduite plusieurs fois.  Il faut donc un temps continu.  Le present continuous ("are you using") ne convient pas pour parler du passé.  On a donc le choix entre le PPC ("have you been using") et le past continuous ("were you using")... et comme toujours, on préfère la forme perfect quand l'état ou l'action en question est soit encore en cours soit pertinent(e) dans l'esprit de celui qui parle au moment actuel.  C'est le cas ici.  

_What have you done?_ au present perfect (et prononcé avec le ton correspondant) convient parfaitement pour reprocher une action à quelqu'un.  L'action est prise dans son ensemble -- qu'il s'agisse d'avoir utilisé la carte de crédit de son père une seule fois ou plusieurs fois à son insu, d'avoir cassé un verre, de ne pas avoir su résoudre des problèmes avec sa femme qui veut maintenant divorcer, etc. -- d'où l'absence de temps continu.

Normalement, _What have you been doing? _demande un bilan d'activités.  Dans le contexte d'une carte de crédit utilisée sans autorisation, on comprendra à la fois une demande de bilan des raisons pour lesquelles le fils a utilisé la carte (quelles étaient ces dépenses, quels soucis financiers ou quelles décisions irresponsables peuvent expliquer qu'il n'ait pas acheté ces choses avec son argent à lui ?) et une demande de bilan mental (_what have you been thinking?_ qu'est-ce qui t'a pris de faire ça ?!)  Il n'y a pas forcément colère ; c'est le ton et pas le temps qui indique l'humeur du père.

Bref, en fonction de ce que vous avez à l'esprit, les deux temps sont en effet possibles.


----------



## ericprida

Merci Jann   pour cette réponse complète , je comprends très bien l'utilisation PPc, comme vous me l'avez si bien décrit, mais j'arrive à mal percevoir le sens avec "what have you done", avec cette question on met l'accent sur les conséquences de l'action. Et lorsqu'on pose cette question, la personne qui est concerné est censé nous donner les raisons qui l'on poussé à faire ça ? ou bien en  disant ""what have you done", la personne va chercher à s'excuser (et non à se justifier?) car il a désobéis et il va être sévèrement punis. 

Excusez-moi de "pousser" la réflexion un peu trop loin pour chercher  bien comprendre la nuance


----------



## Keith Bradford

Il est vrai que "What have you done?" comporte très souvent une forte idée d'accusation.  On imagine une femme qui entre dans la cuisine et trouve un cadavre par terre et son mari qui tient un couteau.  Elle dira sûrement "What have you done!?!"

Par contre, si c'est son enfant qu'elle y trouve, le visage couvert de chocolat, elle demandera "What have you been doing?"

Mais la force reste toujours dans la question: sommes-nous plus concernés par l'action elle-même (voler du chocolat) ou par le résultat de l'action (un homme mort) ?


----------



## Manuel Delpierre

Good morning everybody, am I right in thinking that not a single person, even native English, can explain this "present perfect vs continuous opposition"? Everybody is so confused, the reason is than even linguists can't explain the difference, just assumptions, I am a linguistic myself, I have been studying this progressive aspect for years and not a clear answer!
I would say that most of the time is it "bad English", conversational. In French for example, you would say to translate: What have you been doing this morning - "Qu'est-ce tu as fait d'beau ce (c') matin" - c'est-à-dire du français familier et qui concerne le parler de tous les jours...


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pourtant pas sorcier.  Dans quel contexte le present perfect continuous vous pose-t-il un problème exactement ?



Manuel Delpierre said:


> I would say that most of the time is it "bad English", conversational.


Le present perfect continuous ne relève pourtant pas du tout de la langue familière ; c'est de l'anglais parfaitement correct.


----------



## Manuel Delpierre

Je n'est pas dit que c'était "sorcier", j'ai dit que personne n'avait compris ce sujet, car trop complexe...
Je ne présente pas d'exemple en particulier.

I teach this language myself, English I mean.

La plupart du temps il y a un sous-entendu qui est familier, avez-vous étudié la linguistique ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Manuel Delpierre said:


> j'ai dit que personne n'avait compris ce sujet, car trop complexe


Parlez pour vous ! 



Manuel Delpierre said:


> La plupart du temps il y a un sous-entendu qui est familier


Je ne suis pas du tout de cet avis. Veuillez étayer vos dires à l'aide de sources digne de foi.


----------



## Chimel

Manuel Delpierre said:


> La plupart du temps il y a un sous-entendu qui est familier, avez-vous étudié la linguistique ?


Relisez les échanges précédents, et notamment la comparaison entre "What have you done?" et "What have you been doing?", remarquablement expliquée par nos excellents contributeurs anglophones Jann et Keith Bradford (messages 48 et 50): il n'est nullement question d'un sous-entendu familier (et ce qu'on ait étudié la linguistique ou non...   ).


----------



## Manuel Delpierre

Comme je vous ai dit les anglophones ne sont pas des linguistes, la plupart ne savent pas pourquoi ils ont posé cette forme ou une autre, leur réflexion ou plutôt automatisme est basée sur une intuition ou encore : je l'ai entendu dire de cette façon alors ce doit être ça. Le point de vue d'un anglophone n'est pas forcément révélateur. Même chose pour un Français avec sa langue, mais la différence c'est qu'en français on nous oblige à employer telle ou telle forme, le choix est réduit.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Manuel Delpierre said:


> Good morning everybody, am I right in thinking that not a single person, even native English, can explain this "present perfect vs continuous opposition"? Everybody is so confused, the reason is than even linguists can't explain the difference, just assumptions, I am a linguistic myself, I have been studying this progressive aspect for years and not a clear answer!
> I would say that most of the time is it "bad English", conversational. In French for example, you would say to translate: What have you been doing this morning - "Qu'est-ce tu as fait d'beau ce (c') matin" - c'est-à-dire du français familier et qui concerne le parler de tous les jours...


I'm sorry, Manuel, I may not be able to *explain *it well enough to satisfy a meticulous French person (French isn't my native language) but I can assure you that I'm not in the least confused about it.  And I'm absolutely certain that neither form is "bad English", nor more conversational than the other.

Here are a couple of examples from current news, expressed in correct, formal language.  The first shows very clearly in one sentence the distinction between the process (_debating_) and result (_succeeded_) which I spoke about in #50; the second and third show the same distinction in separate sentences:

For many years now the Governments* have been promising *the eradication of child labour in hazardous industries in India. But the truth is that despite all the rhetoric no Government so far *has succeeded* in eradicating this evil...
Today, Parliament *has been debating* support for areas facing additional Covid restrictions...
*Parliament has decided* to restrict alcohol sales on its premises, after outrage when it emerged it did not have to follow the 10pm curfew ...


----------



## Manuel Delpierre

Thank you very much indeed to have taken time to answer this issue. It would be very useful for you to study Henri Adamczewski and Jean-Pierre Gabilan, both argue about the progressive aspect in English. It more about theme and rheme, unfortunately it is in French language. For example be + Ing (instead of progressive form), would suggest a kind of connivance or complicity with the co-speaker, it is implied he already knows a part of it, so it is a progression a theme.


----------



## Keith Bradford

You're talking about marginal nuances which may (or may not) exist.  I'm talking about the basic meaning of the two tenses which is as plain as the nose on one's face.

I wonder how useful it is to apply a French abstract-philosophical approach to an eminently pragmatic language like English.  I certainly can't conjure up on the nonce any example which would bear out Manuel's theory of "connivance or complicity with the co-speaker".


----------



## Manuel Delpierre

The English language has never been explained properly, that is why linguists such as those I mentioned have to do something. They couldn't teach their students from books that were so defective, faulty. I have studied almost every reference grammar and linguistics books, most of them are "wrong". I am looking for the "new book". Maybe 2022 or 2030, I'll wait.


----------



## Keith Bradford

I've been thinking further about this, 

Essentially, the *content* of the message, the meaning, is this:

What have you been doing?_ (engagement de moyens)_ = How have you spent your time?
What have you done? (_engagement de résultat_) = What result have you achieved?
In social terms 1. is the sort of question we ask of a child or a non-professional worker; 2. is asked of a responsible adult or a professional. That may lead us to think that the continuous form has something intrinsically a _sous-entendu qui est familier.
_
Now, it's true that the *form *of the message is that 1. is the present perfect continuous, and 2. is the simple present perfect. But that is not relevant - it's perfectly possible to rephrase them both in the present perfect as I did in the dark blue sentences in lines 5 and 6 above.  Or it's perfectly possible to rephrase them both in the continuous form (_How have you been spending your time?...  What have you been achieving?..._)

Is that where Adamczewski and Gabilan have gone wrong?  Are they mistaking the *content *for the *form*?


----------



## ForeverHis

M. Delpierre, I can assure you that the native Anglophones are spot on in their understanding of the usages of the present continuous vs the present perfect tenses. The use of the present continuous isn't bad English at all! In fact, it's a rather sophisticated nuance of the English language. I read a bit of the works you cited. (It's dry reading, but certainly understandable.)  Perhaps, this excellent linguistic analysis of the progressive aspect will help you. It's more nuanced than you might think. Good day.
The BE + -ING form: Progressive aspect and metonymy


----------

